# Openoffice a Libreoffice

## nUmer_inaczej

Witam serdecznie!

Panowie - zastanawiam się nad zmianą Openoffice na Libreoffice. Wyszła właśnie dziś wersja stabilna dla gentoo.

Czy możecie coś powiedzieć o słuszności, bądź wyższości jednego oprogramowania nad drugim?

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Pryka

Zauważyłem, że Libreoffice znacznie szybciej się rozwija, a przynajmniej tak to wygląda, bo numerek jest zmieniany dość często. Nie wiem tylko na ile te zmiany w ogóle coś wnoszą bo nie śledziłem tego.

----------

## Jacekalex

Mam najnowsze Libre - działa całkiem przyzwoicie, i ciekawostka, Libre z paczki bin chodzi tak samo jak szybko jak kompilowany ze źródeł OO 3.2

Jedyna wyraźna różnica:

```
 genlop -ti openoffice

 * app-office/openoffice

     Thu Aug  5 01:03:35 2010 >>> app-office/openoffice-3.2.0

       merge time: 3 hours, 38 minutes and 5 seconds.
```

```
 genlop -ti libreoffice-bin

 * app-office/libreoffice-bin

     Sat Jan 29 22:05:45 2011 >>> app-office/libreoffice-bin-3.3.0

       merge time: 12 minutes and 15 seconds.

     Tue Mar 15 04:24:09 2011 >>> app-office/libreoffice-bin-3.3.1

       merge time: 8 minutes and 58 seconds.
```

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

Właśnie kompiluję nowe Libreoffice. Na zysku czasu poświęconego na kompilację mi nie zależy. Bardziej na stabilności, niezawodności oprogramowania. 

Dodam, że nie mam zastrzeżeń co do openoffice - ale sprawdzę Libreoffce i zapoznam się bezpośrednio z tym programem.

----------

## Jacekalex

Akurat, co się tyczy bezpieczeństwa, to binarka Libre jest dobrze zrobiona, u mnie w hardened potraktowałem ją paxem i chodzi:

```
 paxctl -v /usr/lib/libreoffice/program/soffice.bin

PaX control v0.5

Copyright 2004,2005,2006,2007 PaX Team <pageexec@freemail.hu>

- PaX flags: P-S-M-X-E-R- [/usr/lib/libreoffice/program/soffice.bin]

   PAGEEXEC is enabled

   SEGMEXEC is enabled

   MPROTECT is enabled

   RANDEXEC is enabled

   EMUTRAMP is enabled

   RANDMMAP is enabled
```

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

## canis_lupus

Ale nadal nie ma możliwości wybrania programów do instalacji :/

----------

## SlashBeast

Niestety, wrzucilem libreoffice-bin z USE='-java' i nie moge wystartowac ani local ani lowrite, wyskakuje, ze do wykoniania tego zadania wymagana jest java. Zmergowanie icedtea6 zalatwia sprawe. Jestem troche rozczarowany, nie ma w IUSE +java a wygląda na to, ze bez tego ani rusz.

Co do samego loffice, podoba mi sie, w wersji binarnej dialog wybierania plikow jest ten z gtk, a nie jakis zaczarowany, jak sadze wlasnosciowy.

----------

## unK

Tylko, że dialog wybierania plików gtk jest tragiczny ;p

W libreoffice-bin nie działa cleartype/lcdfilter, w openoffice-bin działa. W libreoffice działa, ale nie fascynuje mnie mulenie komputera na ~2h więcej za każdym razem, jak podskoczy numerek wersji albo zmieni się flaga. A, w libreoffice działa gui w qt4, ale jest tragicznie wolne (okna przerysowują się w takim tempie, jakby libreoffice był uruchomiony na innym komputerze i forwardowany przez SSH  :Rolling Eyes:  ).

----------

## Garrappachc

Jam sobie skompilował, ale poza tym, że potrzebował dużo więcej miejsca do kompilacji niż OOo, to większej różnicy nie widzę. Nawet w gui. No, ale to tylko moje zdanie  :Wink: 

----------

## ryba84

U mnie libreoffice-bin nie działa do końca tak jak powinno (nie mogę otworzyć żadnego pliku ani z paska ani z menu, nie pojawia się żadne okienko dialogowe). Dopiero otworzenie pliku z pcmanfm pozwala na edycję/podgląd zawartości pliku. Co ciekawe brak jakichkolwiek błędów w konsoli.

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

 *Garrappachc wrote:*   

> Jam sobie skompilował, ale poza tym, że potrzebował dużo więcej miejsca do kompilacji niż OOo, to większej różnicy nie widzę. Nawet w gui. No, ale to tylko moje zdanie 

 

Ja właśnie z powodu braku miejsca musiałem sobie odpuścić instalację Libreoffice. Szkoda. Ale tak dzieliłem dysk, by możliwym było co najwyżej skompilowanie Openoffice.

----------

## Garrappachc

 *nUmer_inaczej wrote:*   

>  *Garrappachc wrote:*   Jam sobie skompilował, ale poza tym, że potrzebował dużo więcej miejsca do kompilacji niż OOo, to większej różnicy nie widzę. Nawet w gui. No, ale to tylko moje zdanie  
> 
> Ja właśnie z powodu braku miejsca musiałem sobie odpuścić instalację Libreoffice. Szkoda. Ale tak dzieliłem dysk, by możliwym było co najwyżej skompilowanie Openoffice.

 

No cóż, dopiero za trzecim razem mi się udało i to dopiero po usunięciu wszystkich tempów, distfilesów, etc etc  :Wink:  Na początku cała partycja root 20GB nie starczała. Jak będzie apdejt tego Libre to albo się przerzucę na bina, albo tymczasowo podlinkuję sobie tempa do /home  :Wink:  Innej rady chyba nie ma.

----------

## happ

 *Quote:*   

>  canis_lupus napisał
> 
> Ale nadal nie ma możliwości wybrania programów do instalacji :/ 

 

No tak, też chciałbym mieć wybór to co chcę zainstalować, np samego writera i calca, bo więcej mi nie potrzeba

Następną rzeczą jaką chciałbym aby zaimplementowali w LO to, to żeby były zakładki takie jak w IBM LOTUS SYMPHONY 3 - widział ktoś z was zrzuty ?

http://cybernetnews.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/09/lotus-symphony-documents.jpg

Bo ja pisałem w tej sprawie do dvelopera, ale nie odpowiedział no i nie wiem czy w ogóle będzie jakaś reakcja na zachcianki jednego usera  :Razz: 

ciekawe co wy o tym myślicie ? I czy byście się tym developerom ponarzucali w tych dwóch kwestiach ?

----------

## Pryka

To jest jakaś kpina... 

To jest odpowiedź deva Gentoo na pytanie użytkownika o bug który jest od 5 miesięcy i uniemożliwia zainstalowanie openoffica jeśli imagemagic ma flagę png

 *Quote:*   

> Use libreoffice instead, openoffice is outdated nowadays

 

To nie jest zarzucony projekt... to, że dawno nie wypuścił nowej wersji znaczy tyle, że developerzy będą go zlewać na rzecz libre?

W każdym razie, instaluję teraz libreoffice, może mi ktoś powiedzieć czy 32GB starczy na kompilację? Bo akurat tyle mam wolnego miejsca w /home... podlinkowałem tymczasowo tam budowanie.. właśnie leci...

EDIT:

@Jacekalex czemu porównałeś czas kompilacji openoffica ze źródeł z instalacją binarnej wersji libreoffice?

Chyba trzeba porównać instalację ze źródeł z instalacją ze źródeł, a paczki bin swoją drogą.

W każdym razie libreoffice dłużej się kompiluje:

```
* app-office/libreoffice-3.3.2 

       current merge time: 2 hours, 27 minutes and 10 seconds.

       ETA: unknown.

```

i końca nie widać.

----------

## Jacekalex

Porównałem dlatego, że binarka Libre jest bardzo dobrze zrobiona, nie widzę żadnej różnicy względem kompilowanej.

W dodatku, jak potraktowałem ją paxem, dzialał bez najmniejszego problemu, przy binarce OOffice, jak oberwał znacznikami paxa, to już w ogóle nie działał, wieszał się przy uruchomieniu.

A kompiluję nie dlatego, że mam za zimno w chałupie   :Razz:  , ale po to, żeby mieć spójny, stabilny i bezpieczny system, i taki mam.

Libre z binarki w żaden sposób nie obniża jakości systemu, co w Ooffice-bin było normą w stylu, okno rejestracji przy uruchomieniu, wolniejsze działanie, czy coś podobnego.

To by było na tyle

 :Cool: 

----------

